
Show HN: Arcamens – A project management platform on top of Django - iogf
https://github.com/arcamens/arcamens
======
Aeolun
I’d personally be interested in figuring out the question of whether the
stated position is true.

If a person made some commits to a certain codebase without any form of
contract or agreement, do they have any legal position to demand it not be
published?

Especially if they cannot actually prove they wrote it.

------
latchkey
This isn't really about a software project. It seems to be two people in a
disagreement over ownership / payment / whatever and has been posted to HN to
get some attention.

